# Coding for History Of Herpes Zoster



## katdenton (Dec 2, 2010)

I have a claim with a history of Herpes Zoster.  Pt has completed his medication for this.  How would I code a HX of Herpes Zoster.  It is not active at this point?
Thanks for the help.
Kathryn


----------



## Mia12 (Jan 23, 2017)

I have that same question and problem.


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 23, 2017)

you could use the Z09 for follow up and the Z code for personal history of other infection


----------

